# Dexter Cattle



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

These little guys seem to be gaining popularity! I confess that I want to jump on the bandwagon. 

Actually I don't know anyone who owns them, and the closest breeder or seller I can find is in the next State. I live in Michigan. So, I thought I'd post and see where they're hiding, maybe find someone who sells steer or even heifers. 

Pricing for individuals seems to fluctuate hugely online, depending on the area. What should a steer or a heifer go for? Not interested in registering, just good production. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

There are many Dexter breeders in Michigan (Region 10 of the ADCA). Here's a membership list, scroll to Region 10, and find some close to you.

http://dextercattle.org/pdf/member_list/adca_list_august_1_2015.pdf

Then go to the main pages of the website (ww.dextercattle.org) and read everything you can. There are other places to research them also. 

Dexters ARE a registered breed; everyone who says that they don't want to show, don't care about paperwork, just want to milk or eat beef should realize they are losing genetics of the breed by not registering. I don't register steers, but any breeding animal that leaves my farm goes with testing and papers, at my cost.

Pricing will vary regionally. Go talk to some breeders before you decide on anything. Make sure you have the facilities and winter hay before if you plan on buying this fall.


----------



## COWS (Dec 23, 2012)

All I know about Dexters is that they are nice looking cattle, have horns, and are heavily discounted at the sale barn. People on here say that they are very good to grow out to put in your freezer. My impression is that their big problem is that they take longer to grow to marketable size than other beef breeds. If you have time to go to a sale barn and watch livestock sell you will learn which types are popular. Other breeds that don't sell well are Scottish highlanders, old English Pen cattle, and longhorns. 

COWS


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you for the resources! 

Not planning on buying this year at all. Indeed because I don't have the facilities as yet, and just don't want to take care of more animals this winter! 

I agree that registration has value and purpose. I just don't need the extra reassurance of of the animal's genetics. A healthy individual is all I need. I've had a lot of experience with animals of all types- grade, registered, crosses. In the end it's just a piece of paper- especially if I'm going to eat it!


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

There's a couple different "types" to consider in Dexters. 

The dwarf gene, or the long legged variety. The Dexters with dwarfism are great little beef cows and chunk out nicely and efficiently, but you need to be aware when breeding a cow that two sets of the gene gives a stillborn, disfigured "bulldog" calf. A lot of publicly offered breeding bulls will state that they are "chondro negative", meaning they don't carry a possibility of that gene. 

The other question, is whether you want dairy genetics, or beef genetics. Different breeders breed their line toward the purpose they prefer. 

As far as keeping, Dexters are the shetland pony of cows. They have docile natures, they maintain condition well on a low feed budget, and their size makes them very manageable. Dexter bulls also have a nice rep for being extremely docile compared to most dairy breeds. 
Raising them was a great experience. I'd keep them again if I wanted a little hobby beef herd-- but effort for effort if I wanted milk I'd go with a jersey, or another "belmont" which is a dexter/jersey cross. 
It's not a "production beef" breed. It's a hobby beef breed. You can't compare it to an angus any more than you can compare a mini pig like a kune kune to a large white production hog. 
They're not meant to be sold in an auction setting. It's purely hobbyist to hobbyist, and I got a great return on selling mine to other people who were looking for that specific type of cow. Haunt your local craigslist page. Join a milk cow board and read the adds. Join facebook farm and livestock swap pages. Head to the dexter registry site and contact a breeder near you. Even if you dont want registered stock they will very likely know about grade animals nearby for sale.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

There is a huge difference in temperament. At least I think there is. The only Dexters I've been near were wild as wild can be. But some claim them to be gentle. If it matters, find out first.
With the increased demand, much from "new-be" homesteaders, lots of not breed worthy cows will be bred.


----------



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

Have to agree with haypoint. We got a 6 yr old and her heifer calf this January. Owner said she had done petting zoos and stuff.... dont believe it at all now. She had horns and would fling them around and had BAD attitude! I thought she just needed time to adjust but she did not wver get better. Her calf was wild and hated us. Haha. I am sure there are good ones but I know for a fact there are wild ones!! We decided to get rid of her. We are a little gun shy now so we are waiting for right cow to bring back to their empty pen. Just our experience though.


----------



## TheFarmerMommy (Mar 21, 2014)

My unscientific opinion is that smaller breeds are more apt to act up. Never had Dexter. But have had American Guinea hog. They were awful. Our full size pigs have been much nicer to deal with.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Dexter cattle have it in their nature to be gentle and easy to be around, but their life prior to you getting it can greatly influence the animal's behavior. Dexters are very smart and learn from their herdmates. A Dexter that was raised in a large herd with minimal human contact can't be expected to be as nice as one that was part of a small family herd that was handled constantly.

This is why I always recommend that a potential buyer take the time to go visit the Dexter before buying it. It could prevent you buying someone else's behavior problem.

You, too, can influence the way a Dexter behaves toward you. Dexter are smart and have long memories. If you mistreat it, it will not be your friend. Duh!

Be careful, because many of those who have the most trouble with Dexter behavior come from a background of raising beef cattle, where the individual gets lost. Treat a Dexter the same way you treat a bunch of beef steers and you won't achieve the results that a small family will, treating their milk cow more like a pet.

Dexters don't fit the mold for large herd cattle. Their specific place in the universe is a small farm. They excel there.

About registered stock: It is worth buying registered stock so you can see what the ancestors of the one you're looking at looked like. It gives you an idea of what kind of genetics are behind this one and how it can be expected to perform.

I hope you find some nice Dexters to buy. Two makes them company to each other, which helps keep them happy and contented.

Anyone that wants to see just how sweet and gentle Dexters can be is invited to come visit us at Paradise Farm, in central Virginia. You can walk among the Dexters as we talk, stopping to pet each one. Our address is on the second page of this web site:

http://paradisedexters.com

Here's me, feeding minerals and checking out my Dexters:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvfTy3gZHLQ[/ame]


----------



## M88A1 (May 21, 2012)

We have Dexters and American Guinea hogs, we don't treat them as pets they are for eating. We treat them right but we don't sit and pet them like a dog. when we are out around them most come up and will let us rub them, we bought 1 cow ive never been able to touch she takes off. we've had a few bulls now, most aren't into human to bull contact but we did have 1 lil bull blockhead who loved to have his head rubbed and rub up on you, which was cute when he was 3/4/5 months old but not so cute at 14/15/16 months old. it all depends how much time you spend in the pasture/barn. 

AGH are the same way, we don't hang out in the pens with them. Our sows we can pet them when we feed them they come running when they hear the 4-wheeler. Our boar is 350 lbs big boy kinda got nervous when his tusks grew in but I walk in there with him cleaning out his hut and the pen, he just follows me around. Only time I was really nervous is when the sow in the next pen was in heat. Once again its what you put in as to what you get out of it. If you want pets that follow you around that great dexters will do it AGH too, but we have ours for food.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

We've had Angus which were terrible to be around at calving Herefords Simintals and Holsteins. The Holsteins could be a handfull the rest pretty average to handle neither dangerous nor tame. The Dexters we have now are very alert animals but calm to work with and very careful with their horns. They also stick together as a herd rather than scattering in the pasture or when escaped. We're very happy with them so far.


----------



## karenp (Jun 7, 2013)

While traditional Dexters have horns, there is a polled line. (sorry Genebo)


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you for all the feedback!

I agree in that, after my limited research, Dexter's are not commercial beef cattle and won't stand up to commercial standards. 

However, I don't want a commercial grain-fed beef that needs antibiotics and hormones. I want a hardy little breed that can eat grass and be content on my small farm, and maybe make enough money to justify keeping them and raising a great meat product for myself and family. I'm also a huge fan of raw milk. The fact that these are dual purpose is right up my alley. 

Thanks again for the info and resources. I will have check a little harder in my area- so far have found one breeder that sells calves and heifers in the 1k-2k range. Just not in the budget.


----------



## M88A1 (May 21, 2012)

The dexters we purchased were all off CL adds most we paid was $1200 for cow/calf pair the rest were between $500 to $800. The $800 was for a registered polled bull. We are not experienced breeders but last year we had two calves and three this spring. So far all the births have gone well all on their own. Like the OP I got a lot of great ideas and advice from the folks here.


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

genebo said:


> Dexter cattle have it in their nature to be gentle and easy to be around, but their life prior to you getting it can greatly influence the animal's behavior. Same with any cattle. Dexters are very smart and learn from their herdmates. A Dexter that was raised in a large herd with minimal human contact can't be expected to be as nice as one that was part of a small family herd that was handled constantly. Same with any cattle.
> 
> This is why I always recommend that a potential buyer take the time to go visit the Dexter before buying it. It could prevent you buying someone else's behavior problem. Same with any cattle.
> 
> ...


I like Dexters, or rather the concept of what Dexters should be. I support breed conservation for no other reason than for posterity. There is a reason why these original breeds once became rare. They simply don't pay their way in production. I'm not even talking about a commercial farm where the bottom line is the only concern. Small homesteaders will also spend an inordinate amount of resources for the amount of milk or beef that they will receive. If I wanted milk from a small cow I'd get a Jersey. If I wanted beef from a small animal I'd get a Lowline, or even a cheap dairy bull calf which will not be as efficient in the percentage of beef produced, but the low initial price will offset it. If I wanted a small cute heritage breed to help conserve I would get a Dexter with the understanding that my milk and beef costs will be inordinately high.

I like money as much as the next guy and I have nothing against selling cattle, but I'm tired of seeing breed propaganda which imparts mystical powers to breeds which are simply the same characteristics which can be found in most other cattle including grades. About the only thing which is unique to Dexters is their small size. That alone is enough reason to keep them if that interests you, but be honest with yourself and your customers. It is also unfortunately the thing which attracts those with a pet mentality who are usually responsible for creating temperament problems, both in individuals due to their misunderstanding of animal behavior and in a breed in general due to breeding decisions based on emotions which allow for animals to be retained and bred which really belong on a truck.



> you need to be aware when breeding a cow that two sets of the gene gives a stillborn, disfigured "bulldog" calf.


This is misleading. It should read that a calf has a 25% chance of being a bulldog when both parents are carriers. With a little bit of research and education, which admittedly few with a pet mentality are likely to do, one can realize that he can easily keep a chondro carrier cow and never ever produce a bulldog calf by simply always breeding to a chondro negative bull. Incorrect information can turn someone away from a breed as easily as attract them to it under false pretenses.


----------



## M88A1 (May 21, 2012)

You raise some decent points. But....here in central Indiana purchase an Angus is the most expensive animal around. There is multiple reasons for me to own dexters, the biggest for me was I don't have lots of acres, second was size and 3rd I didn't want to grain feed. I'm still wondering what your aim of you post was?


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

Agreed that the cost of Angus, good or not, is high, which is why I mentioned using a cheap dairy bull calf. You can still get Jersey calves very cheaply, and they'll grow out on a similar amount of food as a Dexter. You can't buy a Dexter steer or feed the cow that will produce it nearly as cheaply. Most breeds can be manged grain free the same as a Dexter if that's your choice. There is nothing unique about them in that manner either. The point of my post was to provide unbiased information on Dexters, and to warn about the pet hugger culture which has infiltrated small farm livestock management and particularly seems to be attracted to Dexters because of their size.


----------



## M88A1 (May 21, 2012)

Sure a lot of breeds share the same qualities of dexters but size is important for us land wise and handling wise. Even dairy bottle calves are higher than ever. But I want to breed my own and not purchase from a factory farm. I see mine for the entire life cycle. I'm ok maybe paying a bit more for doing it myself with a animal I can manage. Most dexter owners with 10 cows aren't doing it for profit.


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

I have previously raised bottle calves on a commercial scale about 600 per year milking jersey cows and feeding the calves . Due to calf prices we are no longer doing that because of slim to no profit margin jersey day old calves bringing $250 a head and Holstein bull calves bringing $450 for our homestead we have kept 1 good jersey cow and one of her heifers . I plan on buying a few dexter cows and a dexter bull . the dexter bull can breed the 2 jerseys and the dexters , and we should have plenty of beef for our family of 7 plenty of milk from the jerseys and I don't have to hunt down bottle calves and fight to keep em alive other than initial cost of the dexter brood cows there is very little expense as we produce our own feed . I figure it costs about $60 a year per cow to keep them .


----------



## Dupree (Jan 28, 2014)

We raise dexters for multiple reasons. One of the selling point for us was the smaller size. We don't sell at the local sale barn so that was never a concern for us. Our goal is to provide meat for my family and also sell to people that don't want to or have the funds to buy 600 lbs of meat or whatever a full size breed would offer. I know it's a small niche market but in my area that what sells. Not sure I buy that input cost are that much higher than other cattle but I suppose they could be for some. Overall they are a great breed and they taste good too!


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Contrary to what is being told here, Dexter cattle are unique and serve a purpose for which an Angus or Holstein cannot.

In addition to their small size, Dexters give milk with smaller fat globules, which makes the milk slower to separate but easier to digest. Not many people would milk an Angus cow and if they did, the feed-to-milk ratio would be poor. Dexters give milk with about the same butterfat content as most good dairy cows. Holsteins make beef, but not much of it. Dexters have one of the highest yields of any breeds, and the beef has been tested by famous chefs and in blind tests. It came out better than Angus so often that it would be hard to dispute.

Dexters have an excellent feed efficiency, maintaining good body condition far better than the beef or dairy breeds on the same pasture. Dexters have a propensity for eating feed that other cattle do not. They are called browsers, instead of grazers, because they readily eat forbs, shoots and leaves of trees, and rough forage, such as poison ivy, sweet gum saplings, pine and cedar leaves and lots more.

Dexters have a much lower rate of milk-related problems, such as milk fever and mastitis, than heavier producing dairy cattle.

Dexter cows readily adapt to a once-a-day milking schedule. Especially if they are allowed to nurse their beef calf at the same time. They can do this on good pasture without supplementation. Dexters are commonly used as multiple nursing mothers, carrying as many as 4 calves.

Dexters fill a niche for the small farmer, who would not be able to maintain a larger animal. Not to mention that it would normally take both a dairy cow and a beef steer of the full size breeds to do the same job.

The negatives of the breed come mostly from trying to place a Dexter in a mold made for an Angus or Holstein. Those are specialized breeds that were developed to fill their own niche to perfection, but each to the exclusion of the other. Dexters suffer big discounts when taken to the livestock auction. If that is your intent, then skip the Dexter.

But if you want a couple of cattle that will give your family great milk and tender, tasty beef on small acreage, Dexters are your breed. Just close your ears to those who would steer you toward trying to raise a full sized beef steer on an acre of grass. You'll end up needing more acreage or buying a lot of feed. Beef done that way ain't cheap! Oh, and you won't have any milk for your family either.

Dexters have a definite place in small family farming. I wouldn't trade mine for any other breed. I couldn't. I don't have enough pasture. I only have 7 acres of grass, plus 3 acres of wooded land. Nope, none but Dexters will work here.


----------



## wstevenl (Mar 26, 2008)

We had / have Dexters and our main intent was grass fed beef. After a few years we bought a Lowline Angus bull to cross them to. We have really liked the cross and get a thicker calf from them with no horns. 

Our original bull is now for sale if anyone is interested. He's registered and is a son of "Doc Holliday". 

You can find us online or on Facebook. 

Franciscan Family Farms
Chaffee, Missouri


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

genebo said:


> Contrary to what is being told here, Dexter cattle are unique and serve a purpose for which an Angus or Holstein cannot.
> 
> In addition to their small size, Dexters give milk with smaller fat globules, which makes the milk slower to separate but easier to digest. Not many people would milk an Angus cow and if they did, the feed-to-milk ratio would be poor. Dexters give milk with about the same butterfat content as most good dairy cows. Holsteins make beef, but not much of it. Dexters have one of the highest yields of any breeds, and the beef has been tested by famous chefs and in blind tests. It came out better than Angus so often that it would be hard to dispute.
> 
> ...


Your post pretty much sums up everything that I have been learning about Dexters. 

Dual purpose, small acreage cattle that are hardy and excel on pasture. Sounds like exactly what I need. 

How many head are you able to keep on your 7 acres?


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

5 is not enough and 12 is too many. I kept 12 last year because I had a huge hay crop and didn't mind feeding them.

I sold down to 5, but am anticipating 3 new births by the end of the year. I'll add a new heifer from a different bloodline in October. By the first of the year I'll be properly stocked, with 9, and will feed them a little hay.

Don't forget that there are also 3 acres of woods inside the fence. Dexters eat in the woods as well as in the pasture. They keep my trees trimmed as high as a cow can reach, eating leaves and twigs.


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you for the in depth post, by the way! 

That is wonderful. Here, in Michigan, the soil is very fertile and only improves every year with proper grazing management. I am happy that you report a small herd fares well on small acreage. My situation sounds more and more ideal for these type of cattle, as I have 9 acres total, with 2-3 being wooded, with orchards and then a little left over for hay. 

Sounds perfect! In theory, anyway!


----------

